
Mark Zuckerberg’s Lobby Unraveling As Musk And Sacks Leave - patrick-james
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/10/mark-zuckerbergs-lobby-unraveling-as-musk-and-sacks-leave/
======
Ihmahr
Musk got out just in time, although still a bit embracing.

I guess Facebook won't follow the lead Apple took in green cloud...

